
Working USB stick found in leopard seal's year-old frozen faeces - hmartiniano
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/feb/06/working-usb-stick-found-in-leopard-seals-year-old-frozen-faeces
======
ordu
_> Leopard seal scat is valuable to scientists because it holds a wealth of
information about what the Antarctic predators eat_

May it be that seals ate the owner of the usb-stick?

~~~
masonic
A favorite prey of leopard seals is penguins.

Oh, no... _Tux?!_

